# Catching Mice for spoo's



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Our Rottweiler played with live mice until one hung tenaciously off his tongue. After that he dispensed of them quickly, and then tossed their lifeless bodies about. Rottweilers get serious pretty quickly when "wronged.''


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would not like that because yeah...they carry some really serious diseases sometimes. If it were me, I'd be getting rid of them and trying to dissuade her. Not easy, I know. My old Lab use to hunt down and kill rabbits...not mice though. Maybe rabbits are just as diseasy...I don't know.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cats eat mice all the time and it doesn't seem to bother them. But the idea of a poodle eating a mouse. . .well, yuck! I loved Grace's explanation of how to catch mice, but I won't let Maggie or Abbey read it as they might get ideas. . .LOL!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, they may or may not get anything but then they come in the house and lick your face and track all over the house, potentially with.....

Diseases carried by mice include, but are not limited too, the following: 


black plague-map 
Plague Map
(Enlarged view) 
Bubonic plague - Mice are not infected with plague as often as rats, but infections do occur. This disease is spread to humans by fleas. Plague is usually fatal within a few days of infection. It is present in rodents throughout the western United States, and in many other parts of the world. 

Salmonella - Mice and rats are both frequent carriers. Spreads to humans by contact with mouse droppings, especially through consumption of contaminated food. Causes serious, sometimes fatal gastroenteritis. Household pets are also frequently infected with Salmonella by this means and often die as a result. 

Murine Typhus (typhus transmitted from mice via flea bite) - This disease is treatable with antibiotics, but can cause death in elderly or infirm individuals. Symptoms include vomiting, fever, headache, myalgia, and cough. 

Leptospirosis - Rats and mice are both carriers of this potentially fatal disease. More about leptospirosis → 

Lymphocytic Chorio-meningitis (LCM) - A rodent-borne viral infectious disease presenting as aseptic meningitis (inflammation of the membrane surrounding the brain and spinal cord) and/or encephalitis (inflammation of the brain itself). Usually, LCM is not fatal (mortality is less than 1%). 

Rat-bite Fever - Fatal in 10 percent of untreated cases. Usually contracted from rats, but infection can also occur from mice. The bacterium causing this disease enters the body through bites, as its name suggests, or from urine contaminating either food or preexisting skin wounds. 

Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome (HPS) - Infection with hantavirus can progress to HPS, another of the diseases carried by mice. HPS is often fatal. People become infected through contact with rodents infected with hantavirus or with their urine and droppings. The Sin Nombre hantavirus, first recognized in 1993, is one of several New World hantaviruses circulating in the US. Old World hantaviruses, found in Asia, can cause Hemorrhagic Fever with Renal Syndrome (HFRS). The following four rodents are the primary carriers of hantavirus in the US: Deer Mouse (Peromyscus maniculatus), Cotton Rat (Sigmodon hispidus), Rice Rat (Oryzomys palustris), and White-footed mouse (Peromyscus leucopus). 

Tapeworms - Mice host small tapeworms of the genus Hymenolepis that can spread to humans who eat foods contaminated with mouse droppings (or when hands are merely dirtied by droppings and not washed before meals). These parasites hatch out in the gut where they grow and reproduce.
More about Hymenolepis tapeworms >> 


Online Biology Dictionary >> 
Diseases carried by mice - Online Biology Dictionary


More:
Diseases directly transmitted by rodents | Rodents | CDC



Many of these diseases dogs can get too.
Diseases from rodents, pocket pets and rabbits

*They might not get these things often or maybe they're not prevalent in every area. But reading this stuff is enough to creep me out. *


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes I knew mice carry a few diseases. Fortunatly we live on an Island where most of them are unknown. At this stage it is a case of "leave it" Drop it" "NO" and swap for treats. Grace prefers the mice to treats!
Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Eeeewwwwwwww... have you tried a Porterhouse steak?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy likes to collect the mice that Tilly-cat leaves lying around and look after them on the sofa. She has not attempted to eat any yet, though! Rabbits are a different matter - it took me ages to work out that the dogs' regular Spring weight gain was down to midnight feasts catered by Tilly...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Lily is our resident mouser- and had tapeworm a while back. We don't have a problem with fleas, so I think it was probably due to the mice!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

When we first adopted Lily, she pounced and killed a mouse ( she was found as a stray dog, so I guess she got good at mousing). I freaked a little, but I managed to pry it from her mouth and she didn't eat it. She still does love to track critters in our yard - mice, chipmunks, squirrels, etc. 
Sounds like Grace is having fun with her mousies, but sorry you are dealing with mouse parts...OMG that's disgusting!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmmm.... what's the calorific value of a mouse??

How many treats to reduce???

Having been a cat owner for years the mouse parts don't bother me - we got daily gifts - and I'd think the effort of dispatching one would outweigh the kcals!!!

Go Gracie!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Made me think of the kids song... Little bunny foo foo hoppn' through the forest, scooping up the field mice and BOPPING THEM ON THE HEAD!:viking:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Hmmmm.... what's the calorific value of a mouse??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A typical adult mouse is usually about 19% protein and 6-8% fat. An adult mouse consists of about 2kcal per gram. Adult mice are usually around 100 grams full grown giving you about 200 calories for an entire adult mouse. If you think about it that is quite a bit! Enough for breakfast at least! Yum! 




Personally I don't worry about mice either. I keep a close eye on their poop if I see them get one though. My cats are on a mostly wild raw diet anyway and they have never had problems. Mice,voles,birds,lizards,squirrels,
rabbits,etc! You name it they have probably caught it killed it and ate it,lol. It saves me a lot of money on cat food! When my Tpoos get something though they don't usually eat it, they just gum it to death toss it around a bit and leave the rest for my cats to enjoy. Mean little Tpoos they are!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I forgot to add that we trade the mouse for high value treats (as much as possible) because we have neighbors who put out poison...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> A typical adult mouse is usually about 19% protein and 6-8% fat. An adult mouse consists of about 2kcal per gram. Adult mice are usually around 100 grams full grown giving you about 200 calories for an entire adult mouse. If you think about it that is quite a bit! Enough for breakfast at least! Yum!


200 calories????!!!! Wow - that's nearly as much as a Mars bar!!!! (j/k)

Also, I'm _exceedingly _impressed that you know this little fact!! I kinda posted the question tongue in cheek... but I'm glad I know


----------

